# my new table idea



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

ok here is my new thoughts

I have a 10" delta contractor saw with the t2 fence setup

and I had been going back and forth on buy a bench top table or a table mounted to the table saw. 

*It hit me the other day that I could have both with the same router table *
If I build a frame that the table will drop into that will be mounter on the table saw and then also build a bench top stand that will also except the table then if i need to be away from the table saw I can just drop it into the portable table. Also I can make a blank insert that can be interchanged also so when I am using the router table off the saw I could drop the other panel in place and still have the benifit of the wing extension

so am I crazy or does this sound like a good idea


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Yes, this is a popular notion. Read this forum and the others. You should find several examples to follow. -Derek


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

It's an allright idea. I tried it once.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5043-new-table-why.html

If I had no room for a dedicated table, I'd probably be using it. As it is, its mostly just an extension wing for the table saw. My idea of using the T2, or clamping a fence to it, did'nt work out to well. The T2, although great for the TS, was a real pain to fine adjust to a router bit. Also the height ends up a lot lower than I like for a router table. Lately I've been considering making a plate for it that accepts 1.5" template guides. And using it for template guided jigs (several ideas floating in my head). My newest table solved my problem of not having a work bench. And the fully adjustable clamp on fence would also work on the TS table. It can be seen here.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7986-circle-cutter-trammel.html


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*i have built two, third on the way*

im building the third one now, i have a small one for my GMC 800w router. there is a full bench at my dads place (1800*1220) one end is for the saw and the other end is for the router. the one im buildind now is 1800L*600W*1000h. i will take some photos. and do a drawing. i get my ideas from Shopnotes Mag Pdf. files


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

opelblues said:


> im building the third one now, i have a small one for my GMC 800w router. there is a full bench at my dads place (1800*1220) one end is for the saw and the other end is for the router. the one im buildind now is 1800L*600W*1000h. i will take some photos. and do a drawing. i get my ideas from Shopnotes Mag Pdf. files


yea I would love to see it when you are finished as well as the step along the way


----------



## jerrag (Sep 23, 2008)

Interesting concept, in fact, the wife being a garage sale junkie, drug me along one Saturday, and I found a neat little commercial example of the idea, it's built like that little clamp/sawhorse deal you can pick up in Big Lots, but has a slot for a circular saw and hole in the slot for mounting your router. It has a set of clamps to hold the saw in place and holes for mounting the router, as well as grooves for guides and such. I have a circular saw mounted and use it for a portable table saw, as the legs collapse and the unit folds down nicely to ride in the back of your pickup. The outfit is made by Black and Decker, and appears to be many years old but still in nice shape, even has a panic bar on the power switch that works great with the saw and I am sure would be fine with the router should I mount it.

Since the wife found me a small bench top router table I doubt I will ever use a router in this outfit, unless I need one that's more portable then the little Craftsman bench top.

I know neither will work as well as a cabinet mounted table like they use on Router 
Workshop, (Love their stuff!) but will do till I have the time and energy to put one together (should my skill develop enough so I can do the job.)


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*looking for table ideas*

hi all 
if you look in my photos you will see the progress of my new table. the main top is from a second hand firedoor. this will give the thickness to rout timber t-tracks in to the top for hold down points and because its is a fire door its been treated for outdoor uses ie glue's and type of timber, Australian ********. comeing for a steel fab background the slots will come out from the centre at 45 d around the in stall spot for the router. the space at the end will have a downdraft vac area, one for clean up and sanding. the vac will be piped through to a 1/4 hp 2 bag dust extractor with blast gates under the router and the saw. the edge timber is shot edge 90*19 balau, this is used for decking around here. and at $4.78 l/m its a good price. this give me a place to clamp down too. more next time got to go west tomorrow for work


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks like you are off to a great start Gary. For Harrys sake, keep the pics coming.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't forget Dave, the time to halloween is ticking away and I'm looking forward to your first photo-shoot, please don't let me down.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

hi all, back in mackay after a couple of day away. i thought i would be curious in what distance i have traveled in the last few days, so i got on to google maps and set my trip distance (746 km) the went to USA and set up the same distance. in to days and two days of work it was the same as going from Everett, WA - Ellensburg - I90 - Spokine - WA-2 - Sun lakes STate Park - Moses Lake. i used 'fibertech' town as a starting point. o well one day i will get over there and Canada anyway i v just picked up some Alum track for $30 @ 18mt in total will add photo when the camera is recharged. keep making dust and have fun


----------

